#   ( ) >   >  -""
"".            .      - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiL...hEZr5GALRagkcQ       ,          .               (  )        ,     UA9SUN !

----------

Alex-31, UA3RGF, ,

----------


## Georgij

> ?


     -,-,...     ...
http://oldradio.onego.ru/R/sc_kvm.jpg

73!

----------

OM6SK

----------

"" -      "" (    "-").

----------

